# A simple Oscillating Air Motor



## BigBore (Jul 11, 2012)

This is SAM in LA's build of a kit from LMS? 

Her's the kit:? http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3485&category=

Here's the thread:? http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8718.0;topicseen#lastPost 

View attachment Simple_Oscillating_Air_Motor_by_SAM_in_LA.pdf


----------

